# Canada Child Benefit - Income?



## lindseycanada (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi there,

Should the Canada Child Benefit be included on as earned income on my American taxes? If not, does it get included on my US taxes somewhere else?

Thanks!
Lindsey


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

No. State paid "welfare" (I think the term they use in the instructions is "public assistance") is specifically NOT considered income for US tax purposes. 

See IRS publication 525 in the section on Miscellaneous Income. https://www.irs.gov/publications/p525#en_US_2017_publink1000229477
I read that section as saying that "public assistance" payments are specifically NOT considered income.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## lindseycanada (Mar 25, 2018)

Thank you!


----------

